# Gall Bladder



## bph316 (Jan 8, 2006)

Has anyone out here ever had problems with their Gall Bladder. I thought maybe I could get some better answers then from my doctor?


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 9, 2006)

Specific to AAS or in general (ie. stones, cholecystitis, etc.)? AAS don't affect the gallbladder itself, other than it would be a bit underfilled if you had significant intrahepatic cholestasis (sluggish bile flow within the liver) which is common with 17-aa oral anabolic steroids.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jan 9, 2006)

I was wondering when you were coming to the rescue!  



			
				stealthmeister said:
			
		

> Specific to AAS or in general (ie. stones, cholecystitis, etc.)? AAS don't affect the gallbladder itself, other than it would be a bit underfilled if you had significant intrahepatic cholestasis (sluggish bile flow within the liver) which is common with 17-aa oral anabolic steroids.


----------



## Bizarro (Jan 9, 2006)

Steeladdiction, your avatar is cropped and Im trying to figure some things out.  It looks like she may be enjoying somthing and it looks like there may be a man's hand on her shoulder.  Is it a man that is behind her?  What could he doing behind her with his hand on her shoulder?  Im not sure whats going on in the pic bro....


----------



## kell11 (Jan 9, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Has anyone out here ever had problems with their Gall Bladder. I thought maybe I could get some better answers then from my doctor?


Your Doctor might say something like this:
Severe liver problems may occur before the onset of visible symptoms,it is most commom to notice jaundice in early stages of liver injury.Jaundice is caused by a buildup of bilirubin in the body which will usually result in obstruction of the bile ducts in your liver.Any yellowing of the eyes or skin,terminate the use of any C17alkylated compounds immediately.This is usually sufficient to reverse the problem...This usually(but not always)comes after *prolonged * use of say,anadrol or dianabol.
Bro' if your gall bladder or your liver in any way is acting up.Stop the orals,wait a couple weeks or three and GET SOME LIVER SUPPORT[LIV.52]to be specific.Take two twice a day and then go get your liver enzymes tested.
this is nothing to fuck about with when your liver is the concern.If your liver quits,so do you my friend.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, this is the way the pic was when I found it.  Which is okay because it let's me use my imagination! :wackit: The only fact I have on this lovely lady is that it is the one and only Miss Briana Banks!





			
				Bizarro said:
			
		

> Steeladdiction, your avatar is cropped and Im trying to figure some things out.  It looks like she may be enjoying somthing and it looks like there may be a man's hand on her shoulder.  Is it a man that is behind her?  What could he doing behind her with his hand on her shoulder?  Im not sure whats going on in the pic bro....


----------



## bph316 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanx for the info. I havent been on anything in probably 6months. Havent even been able to make it to the gym for the last 3 weeks. I cant eat any food because it causes my stomach to swell up and intense pain.


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 10, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Thanx for the info. I havent been on anything in probably 6months. Havent even been able to make it to the gym for the last 3 weeks. I cant eat any food because it causes my stomach to swell up and intense pain.



Well said Kell.

As for BPH......could be many things causing that other than gallbladder. However, abdominal pain in the right upper quadrant (where your liver is) after a fatty meal may be cholelithiasis (gallstones....which get pushed into the gallbladder neck and common bile duct when the gallbladder contracts in response to fat, thus causing pain when the gallbladder is obstructed) or cholecystitis (inflammation of the gallbladder itself. 

Could be quite a variety of things though....gastritis, gastric or duodenal ulcer, infectious (unlikely with a 3 week course though), pancreatitis (especially if you have had gallstones in the past or drink a lot of alcohol, etc), etc. would be some abdominal causes.

Need more info.....when do you get the pain, where is the pain (focal or diffuse), timing in relation to meals, any nausea / vomitting, any blood?, associated diarrhea, losing weight? / malabsorption, jaundice?, ever had anything similar in the past, any exposure to hepatitis (hepatitis A in places like mexico) or dirty needles / IV drug abuse, etc. (hepatitis B or C), anything that relieves the pain?, do you have the pain on an empty stomach or does it awaken you at night, "heartburn" / acid reflux with it?, etc. etc.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Bizarro (Jan 10, 2006)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Actually, this is the way the pic was when I found it.  Which is okay because it let's me use my imagination! :wackit: The only fact I have on this lovely lady is that it is the one and only Miss Briana Banks!



She's cute but her boobs look way too fake.  You have to check out Lynn Dumare -- oh my god.

Did I just totally jack this thread?!


----------



## bph316 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nothing seems to lessen the pain. It is centered dead center in the sternum. Usually within a hour of eating anything the pain comes back. With any fatty food I get terrible bloating. It does wake me up at night. Last night even drinking water made it worse. I was in Mexico last year and came back with pneumonia (nice vacation). I dont know if that has anything to do with it. The Dr. said yesterday that my liver was also swollen. But I had bloodwork and am scheduled for a ultra sound on Friday. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

*???*

Dr. Miester[I concur with every word] and myself have given the best online feedback we can...I was going to even add the possibility of a hiatal herniated esophagus...BUT,you said it was discovered your liver is swollen.By that and EVERY other word you said,you definitely  have a liver issue and I hope he ordered a thorough panel on your liver....
What's your guess as to why that is?Were you doin' a BUNCH of orals?
...Either way,glad you've gone to the Dr.-
let us know what the deal is


----------



## bph316 (Jan 11, 2006)

I had a bad car accident and lacerated liver and other organs. I have always had high enzyme counts since then. But this just kinda snuck up on me. I have never taken orals. I have thought about it but they sounded like they might be to harsh for me. Once again I really appreciate everyones advice. Thanx


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> I had a bad car accident and lacerated liver and other organs. I have always had high enzyme counts since then. But this just kinda snuck up on me. I have never taken orals. I have thought about it but they sounded like they might be to harsh for me. Once again I really appreciate everyones advice. Thanx


I thought you said you hadnt taken any C-17's...DON'T
Good luck bro' and God bless..


----------



## bph316 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am definately glad I found this site. Its nice to be able to talk to people and ask quetions. Hell most people dont even care. Thanx again for the ideas.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> I am definately glad I found this site. Its nice to be able to talk to people and ask quetions. Hell most people dont even care. Thanx again for the ideas.


Shit BPH,you think you got problems? Ive been fightin' HIV for the past 6 years.With the help of God and my Wife...We made a beautiful baby girl in the middle of it all-Everyones healthy...You never know what the tides gonna bring in---keep fightin'
...and yes,you'd be surprised how much people do care.

That'll shut people up. the whole story is in a post back before Christmas titled-"10 thing I bet you didn't know about me".


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey BPH (Broken Penis Healing?  Balding Pussy Hair?  Best Porn Hardcore?),

I hope you thought that was funny.  Seriously though, I usually find caring people at Anasci.  The surprising thing is that Kell was so nice to you right off the bat 'cause he often fucks with people before he says anything helpful.  I hope you can get your liver healthy.  It may be a real battle for you.  Keep us posted on what your doctor finds and what treatment he gives for it.


----------



## bph316 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have never taken any Liver support medicines. Kell you mentioned Liv.52 is that like a GNC product or do you order it elsewhere. Are there any other products that you would suggest?


----------



## bph316 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanx Andrew. I was making the Best Porn Hardcore and ended up with Broken Penis Healing (fell from the chandelier). I like to fuck with people, so I dont mind bein fucked with at all. After all you gotta have some fun sometime.
Kell Congrats on the healthy beautiful baby girl. I hope that the fight keeps getting better and better. That is some definate serious shit. I have a good friend that has been dealing with that for about 10yrs now.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Hey BPH (Broken Penis Healing?  Balding Pussy Hair?  Best Porn Hardcore?),
> 
> I hope you thought that was funny.  Seriously though, I usually find caring people at Anasci.  The surprising thing is that Kell was so nice to you right off the bat 'cause he often fucks with people before he says anything helpful.  I hope you can get your liver healthy.  It may be a real battle for you.  Keep us posted on what your doctor finds and what treatment he gives for it.


Thanks Andrew,I think(your right on in any case.)...And ditto on the last sentence.Keep us posted


----------



## bph316 (Jan 12, 2006)

All the blood work checked out fine. So we will see what the ultra sound shows friday.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 13, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> All the blood work checked out fine. So we will see what the ultra sound shows friday.



Your AST & ALT were in the healthy ranges?  Weird.  Maybe that LIV.52 product can't help you.  This is a new scenario for me.  I guess the gall bladder is not directly linked to the liver so maybe you CAN have a healthy liver while having Gall Bladder troubles.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Your AST & ALT were in the healthy ranges?  Weird.  Maybe that LIV.52 product can't help you.  This is a new scenario for me.  I guess the gall bladder is not directly linked to the liver so maybe you CAN have a healthy liver while having Gall Bladder troubles.


*The gallbladder IS very much a part of the liver.it is on the inferior surface of the liver between the right and the quadrate lobes which serve as a storage resovoir for bile...Its function however is tested by a different screen....BUTT an ultrasound should give an idea if they need to look further.*


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> All the blood work checked out fine. So we will see what the ultra sound shows friday.


*you tell 'em to get a good shot of your gallbladder,bph...*


----------



## bph316 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah im probably just pregnant. I knew that I shouldnt have let my wife be on top.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 13, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Yeah im probably just pregnant. I knew that I shouldnt have let my wife be on top.



Yeah, and if you feel your wife sticking something in your ass then you REALLY need to worry.  Did you feel anything in your ass when your wife was on top, BPH?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Yeah, and if you feel your wife sticking something in your ass then you REALLY need to worry.  Did you feel anything in your ass when your wife was on top, BPH?


Andrew,that was the guy underneath you.
be careful,youre revealing your secret 3somes


----------



## Andrew (Jan 13, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Andrew,that was the guy underneath you.
> be careful,youre revealing your secret 3somes



That's pretty fucking funny, Kell.  LOL!  I didn't even think of that until you painted the picture for me--you perv.   :3some:


----------



## bph316 (Jan 14, 2006)

The ultra sound showed two masses the size of my whole gall bladder. The tech wouldnt say anything and so far the dr. office isnt in any hurry to call me back. So im guessing maybe two stones.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 14, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> The ultra sound showed two masses the size of my whole gall bladder. The tech wouldnt say anything and so far the dr. office isnt in any hurry to call me back. So im guessing maybe two stones.


Your'e guess is probably right on. I didn't want to speak it over you before you had your ultra.And hell no, the USound tech wont say a word,theyre not allowed...If worse come to worse,you can/will do just fine without your gallbladder.
Good luck man-keep us posted.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 14, 2006)

.


----------



## NinjaWizard (Jan 14, 2006)

Bile is used to breakdown fat into smaller triglycerid(sp?) right? So how does your body adapt about having no gallblader? Does the bile just goes from the liver into the duodenum? And what happens when you eat a fatty meal?  


Thanks for the info


----------



## kell11 (Jan 14, 2006)

NinjaWizard said:
			
		

> Bile is used to breakdown fat into smaller triglycerid(sp?) right? So how does your body adapt about having no gallblader? Does the bile just goes from the liver into the duodenum? And what happens when you eat a fatty meal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info



Sometimes certain individuals will have to watch out 4 certain foods,but your entire intestinal tract is full of enzymes and bacteria to break food down so nutrients can be absorbed through the intestinal wall. Bile is secreted to help with as you said,fatty food or when you gorge or eat too fast...Its a preparatory backup to help initialize digestion.Thats all
My wife had to have hers removed shortly after the birth of our daughter.
It hasnt affected her in any way except she doesnt have the pain anymore.
Kacey,Our daughter beat the hell out of it while she was in the womb....
I suspect Bph will be having his removed as well...But we'll see.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 14, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ive heard that passing a gall stone is one of the most painfull things a male can do. for females its only topped by giving birth.


Youre thinking of Kidney stones,Nitro.
Yes,ouch!


----------



## bph316 (Jan 15, 2006)

Fatty foods are very painful. Ive been just eating crackers mostly. Had salmon for dinner tonight and it has seemed to be alright. Gonna go back to the gym monday one way or another.


----------



## bph316 (Jan 22, 2006)

It will be at least 2 weeks until I can have surgery. I am supposed to be on an a clear liquid diet. I havent been to the gym in weeks. I just feel the muscle and strength draining away. Im 5'10" weigh 240 at 15% bf. I was benching 425. I had a goal of hitting 9%bf. Since I cant eat should I just do cardio and a light workout or should I just bag it until after the surgery. I know at least in my head I will feel better if I am accomplishing something. Any ideas


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 22, 2006)

NinjaWizard said:
			
		

> Bile is used to breakdown fat into smaller triglycerid(sp?) right? So how does your body adapt about having no gallblader? Does the bile just goes from the liver into the duodenum? And what happens when you eat a fatty meal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info


The gallbladder is just for storage of bile, it's not necessary. The left and right hepatic ducts drain bile out of the liver and connect up to form the common hepatic duct. Off of this, there is the cystic duct that forms a "Y" (as it joins the side of the common hepatic duct) and this cystic duct goes back up to the gallbladder on the undersurface of the liver. If there's not much fatty food in your gut, the gallbladder will fill with bile via this junction of the two ducts. If there is the stimulus of fat in the gut, the gallbladder will contract and send bile forward, down the cystic duct to join again with the bile draining from the liver via the common hepatic duct. Where these two join is called the common bile duct and this drains the bile into the duodenum (first part of the small bowel, just beyond the stomach) to deal with fat in your gut. When the gallbladder is removed, only the gallbladder is taken out and the cystic duct is clipped. However, the bile still flows from the liver via left and right hepatic ducts still becoming the common hepatic duct, then continuing on down to the duodenum via the common bile duct (which has had the cystic duct clipped off the side of it).

I hope that helps. A picture would be worth a thousand words. I'll try to find a link for one.


----------



## bph316 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanx for the info. I tried a protein shake and oatmeal today. That didnt go to well.


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 22, 2006)

NinjaWizard said:
			
		

> Bile is used to breakdown fat into smaller triglycerid(sp?) right? So how does your body adapt about having no gallblader? Does the bile just goes from the liver into the duodenum? And what happens when you eat a fatty meal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info


Oh yeah, in addition to my answer above.........as for the second part of your question....the gallbladder contract to empty bile to the duodenum, in response to fat in the gut. If a stone is present in the gallbladder, when it contracts in response to a fatty meal, the stone can plug the outlet of the bile and increase pressure in the duct or gallbladder, resulting in pain. This is (at least initially) different from cholecystitis which is inflammation of the gallbladder itself which causes pain, fever, nausea, etc. but may not necessarily be associated with the presence of gallstones. With significant symptoms, either may be an indication for cholecystectomy (gallbladder removal).


----------



## NinjaWizard (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the information Dr.kell and Dr.meister   It's very appreciated.
BTW I have a picture of  the gallbladder and it's conducts in my biology book. So far they have tought us what they are for but they didn't teach what would happen if you would have it removed or how they would do it


----------



## bph316 (Jan 25, 2006)

Finally surgery next week. The docter says he cant do the laproscopy? and has to open me up instead. To much scar tissue he thinks from an old surgery (car accident). This will take 4-6 weeks of recovery compared to the 3-4 days. He said I could get a second opinion. Do you think that anyone would say any different or are most surgens the same?


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 26, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Finally surgery next week. The docter says he cant do the laproscopy? and has to open me up instead. To much scar tissue he thinks from an old surgery (car accident). This will take 4-6 weeks of recovery compared to the 3-4 days. He said I could get a second opinion. Do you think that anyone would say any different or are most surgens the same?


If you have significant abdominal scarring & adhesions, it would be very difficult to inflate your abdomen with gas from the inside to see properly during a laparoscopic cholecystectomy. The scarring sticks the internal organs to the abdominal wall and to each other, making for difficult dissection. As well, if you have had upper abdominal surgery with scarring near the liver, the gallbladder and ducts may be scarred in that mess. Too difficult to deal with via fine laparaoscopic instruments via the small port holes used for access.


----------



## bph316 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanx. You explained it much better then the dr. did. I never thought about them having to inflate my abdomen. My liver at one point was close to being ripped in half. You could even see the scar on the unltrasound.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 7, 2006)

5 days in the Hospital. Definately nice to be home. I definately liked the epideral. Big difference in pain level after they took that out. Looking forward to making it back into the gym.


----------



## stealthmeister (Feb 7, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> 5 days in the Hospital. Definately nice to be home. I definately liked the epideral. Big difference in pain level after they took that out. Looking forward to making it back into the gym.


Glad to hear you're on the mend. Nice to be rid of the ol' gallbag to, huh? Re: epidural....aren't anesthesiologists wonderful? I take it that since you required an epidural that you did in fact have your gallbladder taken out via open technique / incision, as laparoscopic cholecystectomies have minimal pain from the small port holes and would not have required an epidural.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 8, 2006)

You are correct. Due to a previous accident there was to much scar tissue to do the laparascpic. Walked around the block 4 times today. I guess I will have to consider that my first workout back.


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 14, 2016)

stealthmeister said:


> Well said Kell.
> 
> As for BPH......could be many things causing that other than gallbladder. However, abdominal pain in the right upper quadrant (where your liver is) after a fatty meal may be cholelithiasis (gallstones....which get pushed into the gallbladder neck and common bile duct when the gallbladder contracts in response to fat, thus causing pain when the gallbladder is obstructed) or cholecystitis (inflammation of the gallbladder itself.
> 
> ...


I was just in the hospital with severe acute pancreatitus. I do not drink alcohol and I did not have any gall stones. The pain and puking was severe. They told me it was probably from AAS use. I've cycled for 20 years and never had any issues and have always followed pct and liver support protocol. I was on Test @ 500mg/wk, and tren @ 300mg/wk. No orals,
I'm wondering if the cycle had anything to do with it at all or if that's just what physicians automatically blame it on. I've had one other bout with the pancreatitus 9 months ago but was only on 250mg Test E / week. I was drinking bourbon in the winter evenings but only a glass.
We are taking my gall bladder out as a precaution and once I heal from that I thought of maybe just staying lean and cycling Test prop , winni and Primo.
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 14, 2016)

Just had mine taken out laproscopically in July, and it was a piece of cake....VERY easy with no pain. The Doc sewed up a ventral hernia when he was done, right above my belly button. 

If you had pacreatitis, you should have had elevate lipase/amylase enzymes. 

If you do not have stones, then they can do a HIDA Scan to see the function of the gall bladder with CCK and see the percent of the ejection fraction. 

I didn't have stones, but my ejection fraction was in the low 20's%. I got attacks for the past 5 years, but only 2-5x per year. They'll also want to do an ultrasound to check out the ductal areas, and possibly an endoscopy to make sure there are no infections.


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks BMJ. They did the CT and ultrasound and yes my levels we're way off on the blood work. Showed a lot of sludge and want me to heal for a few weeks before surgery. 
Still wondering if the Test E helped cause the pancreatitis or not? Don't really want to quit taking gear in the future but, I will to save me from another attack.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 16, 2016)

Pacreatititis can be a result of the Gall Bladder.Definately stay away from Alcohol. 

Did they do a HIDA scan?


----------



## BigBob (Sep 17, 2016)

I've never heard of any correlation between testosterone and pancreatitis. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

